# The legend of Zelda hype thread!



## Jared:3 (Jun 9, 2016)

So excited for this game, comment down below your hopes, what you think will happen, and how much gameplay they will show!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm really excited for it. Zelda as a concept is really appealing to me and I hope that they can do justice to it with this new game.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not that excited tbh but who knows maybe that will change after watching the presentation...
it's mostly because I've already played too much zelda since buying the 3ds and the wii u and all of them I played for the first time (remakes/rereleases); wind waker hd, a link between worlds, ocarina of time 3d..and I have yet to finish majora's mask 3d and twilight princess hd. also not forgetting the spin offs aka tri force heroes and hyrule warriors...
also I'm planning on buying skyward sword because I found it in the store the other and I've never played it before..
all of that kind of kills the hype for me, I think I'll be more hyped if they gave us the option to play as linkle because I thought she was so cute but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 9, 2016)

I am SO excited. I've been waiting for Zelda wii U since they first announced it, I was really sad when they kept delaying and delaying and delaying. The remakes have helped me wait (not gonna lie, I love remakes of my fave games. HD prettiness.) but I'm excited for something new, and from what I understand, Zelda wii U is very innovative. (I guess I should call it Zelda NX now.)


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm super exited just sad its taken so long


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm hoping E3 can reignite my "hype". I was always going to buy it anyway, but it was after last year's delay that my actual excitement for the game died off.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

wait why do we have an e3 board?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 9, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait why do we have an e3 board?



e3 is soon


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 9, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> e3 is soon



thanks

I meant as in "what purpose does it serve that the other gaming boards couldn't easily accomplish?"


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> thanks
> 
> I meant as in "what purpose does it serve that the other gaming boards couldn't easily accomplish?"


It funnels all the conversations about E3-related news into one place, and forum users don't have to figure out which board to use for certain topics/games (Gamer's Lounge or Nintendo Treehouse/subforums).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2016)

I just wanna know more about it. Hard to be excited for a new Zelda game when we know nothing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 10, 2016)

Honestly, people seem upset with the amount of delays there have been, but I think it's justified if a developer wants to create the best game possible. Games don't do well when they are rushed. Just take Sonic Boom: Rise of the Crystal or whatever it's called for an example. The Zelda Franchise has an expectation to live up too. A delay to let it live up to that shouldn't really make anyone upset, at least that's what I think. I believe people should be happy about a delay; with that delay, developers have time to experiment more and implement more game mechanics. Of course, that's just all my own opinion.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Honestly, people seem upset with the amount of delays there have been, but I think it's justified if a developer wants to create the best game possible. Games don't do well when they are rushed. Just take Sonic Boom: Rise of the Crystal or whatever it's called for an example. The Zelda Franchise has an expectation to live up too. A delay to let it live up to that shouldn't really make anyone upset, at least that's what I think. I believe people should be happy about a delay; with that delay, developers have time to experiment more and implement more game mechanics. Of course, that's just all my own opinion.



I think it's more fans being upset about not knowing anything about this and the fact the Wii U was completely useless. Delays are fine, but we've passed what? Two or three "release windows" and all we know is that teaser still. Heck Twilight Princess at least had information.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jun 12, 2016)

dont really want to buy a new system, if thats what the NX is.  Don't have too much information on this either, but im a huge zelda fan and will look forward to it.  Though, i wish they'd make a really zelda game where Princess zelda is playable.  {Hyrule warriors doesn't count because its not a true zelda game, and shes just a ghost in spirit tracks}


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2016)

Welp, looks like female Link is all but confirmed at this point.
If this is true, then I have to say I'm a little worried if voice acting turns out to be true...


"*Stealth *3h ago
_The E3 Nintendo badge lanyard. Totally 2 Links. The one on the right is totally female._"







https://twitter.com/Stealth___/status/742108538764468224


Some concept art for the game has also been leaked



Spoiler


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2016)

So long as Link stays silent, I'm fine with voice acting.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's the HQ version of that art.

Also, I don't see how Link wearing a hood immediately makes him a girl. We've seen him with the hood in footage already, and he looked pretty male to me.

*Edit:* Also, that rendition is from this artwork. Again, looks pretty male.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not convinced that that is a female Link.


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 13, 2016)

My god, the leaked art is STUNNING. I have a feeling this is going to be the most beautiful Zelda game yet. I'm so excited to see more!!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 13, 2016)

if there's a female link im not using her that's so unnatural


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ten more hours!


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

shiida said:


> if there's a female link im not using her that's so unnatural



What? You mean Link is actually a dude? *mind blown*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Breath of the Wild! I love it!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2016)

Good lord.

Parasailing

Wild horses

Sneaking

Climbing

Woodcutting for bridges

Cooking??

A book with an eye that will be plot-relevant

Day/night

ROCK MONSTER

Master sword

Surprisingly not delayed


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

This game is gonna be sooo ****ing awesome!


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 14, 2016)

Remember when Zelda was the only thing they were supposed to be showing? I really wish that was the case now... POKEMON! IT NEVER ENDS!


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2016)

Katie1313 said:


> Remember when Zelda was the only thing they were supposed to be showing? I really wish that was the case now... POKEMON! IT NEVER ENDS!


I don't remember, because they've been pretty clear that their main focus would be Zelda, but they'd have other games during the Treehouse streams.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2016)

What I don't like
1) the random wild animals everywhere. i hope they have unique names at least (ex: cuccoo)
2) the female voice acting i heard
3) that one weird part where link threw the platform thingy
4) the name sounds cringy 
5) im assuming BC of the wild horses epona isn't a thing but we'll see

still buying it tho i can overlook all that


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

OK, I'm getting a NX (or a WiiU). I need this.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks awesome. I especially love that they're going to be releasing NX games (at least this one) on the Wii U as well. That's one of the first things in ages I've really been able to respect Nintendo for, in a business sense.

I can't say this game lives up to what I was hoping for, but I don't know. Was this supposed to be a reboot of the series or something? Because it seems very plain. I couldn't see any references to past games. Not enough material to know for sure whether I'll be purchasing it.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 14, 2016)

My hype is through the roof for this BEAUTIFUL game. 2017 cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2016)

Watching the stream right now and I'm loving the graphics. It doesn't look that different from the past few games in the series, which is a bit of a shame, but the night looks stunning. I wonder if it runs on real-world time.


----------



## Stil (Jun 14, 2016)

AAAAAAANND the zelda franchise is ruined.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2016)

Infinity said:


> AAAAAAANND the zelda franchise is ruined.



Get out


----------



## Stil (Jun 14, 2016)

its just a dumbed down skyrim with a zelda skin


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 14, 2016)

i actually wasn't that interested in the zelda series until i saw breath of the wild

omggggg it looks so awesome. must haveeee


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I wonder if it runs on real-world time.


It doesn't. The in-game world runs at about 5 minutes every 5 real-world seconds. Time is shown by the mini-map when in the overworld.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> It doesn't. The in-game world runs at about 5 minutes every 5 real-world seconds. Time is shown by the mini-map when in the overworld.



That kinda sucks. They took advantage of the GameCube's internal clock a lot. Never understood why they stopped.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2016)

Infinity said:


> its just a dumbed down skyrim with a zelda skin



Which could be really good.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> That kinda sucks. They took advantage of the GameCube's internal clock a lot. Never understood why they stopped.


Could you elaborate? I know games like Animal Crossing did, and those games still use internal clocks, but I don't remember Zelda games ever making use of an internal clock.


----------



## Cress (Jun 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> That kinda sucks. They took advantage of the GameCube's internal clock a lot. Never understood why they stopped.



Because if certain events happen only at night, it would suck having to actually wait until night. Sure you could go into the settings and change the time but that's not convenient for the player.


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 14, 2016)

I've never been so excited for a video game in my whole life. (I mean, okay, maybe ACNL.) The Legend of Zelda is by far my favorite video game series, I've played for as long as I can remember - and Breath of the Wild looks AMAZING. So innovating, so many new things, and we've only seen like 2% of the game in the demo!! It's hard to wrap my head around how big the game's world is. So much to do and explore. Ahhh I'm so ready for march to be here already!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah, after watching all that, not really feeling itlol 
getting rid of the hearts? seriously?


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Watching the stream right now and I'm loving the graphics. It doesn't look that different from the past few games in the series, which is a bit of a shame, but the night looks stunning. I wonder if it runs on real-world time.



Actually, I feel quite the opposite, lol. This game seems entirely different from any past Zelda games. For one, you can use all these different weapons - and items you find in dungeons seem to be replaced by rune abilities. Though, we haven't seen any of the dungeons, so the items might still be in there. Plus, this is the first open-world game in the series.

In other news, I'm currently learning the trailer theme for the piano


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2016)

the dark souls of zelda games

also windwaker as ****


----------



## Cress (Jun 14, 2016)

The 1 thing that is really keeping me from enjoying everything as much as I would is the lack of any music. Probably half of what will make me like a game or not is the music, if I like it, if it fits with the theme, etc. But NO music feels really... bland. Especially for a series like Zelda, where most of the modern games have some kind of magical instrument as a key item, and 2 of the most recent games had dynamic soundtracks. Hyrule Warriors changed music when you were in focus spirit, in a keep, on the pause menu, or a combination of those. Triforce Heroes' music changed depending on how big the totem was and where you were on the totem. And don't forget that *this series also has an orchestra traveling across the world playing music from this series. They've been doing this for over 4 years and they still have more shows planned this year and even into next year.* The only time there was any music was when Link first stepped out of the cave and when he's battling enemies.

Add some music pls


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 14, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The 1 thing that is really keeping me from enjoying everything as much as I would is the lack of any music. Probably half of what will make me like a game or not is the music, if I like it, if it fits with the theme, etc. But NO music feels really... bland. Especially for a series like Zelda, where most of the modern games have some kind of magical instrument as a key item, and 2 of the most recent games had dynamic soundtracks. Hyrule Warriors changed music when you were in focus spirit, in a keep, on the pause menu, or a combination of those. Triforce Heroes' music changed depending on how big the totem was and where you were on the totem. And don't forget that *this series also has an orchestra traveling across the world playing music from this series. They've been doing this for over 4 years and they still have more shows planned this year and even into next year.* The only time there was any music was when Link first stepped out of the cave and when he's battling enemies.
> 
> Add some music pls



I agree. Sadly, I heard that there is going to be very little music...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Because if certain events happen only at night, it would suck having to actually wait until night. Sure you could go into the settings and change the time but that's not convenient for the player.



Welcome to Animal Crossing the game LITERALLY KNOWN FOR THAT.



Katie1313 said:


> I agree. Sadly, I heard that there is going to be very little music...



Do you have a source?

Remember that it IS just a demo for a game coming out in 2017.



shiida said:


> yeah, after watching all that, not really feeling itlol
> getting rid of the hearts? seriously?









excuse me but what are those in the upper right hand corner

LOOKS LIKE HEARTS TO ME.

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/the-ov...of-the-wild-is-twelve-times-bigger-than-the-o

hype

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> the dark souls of zelda games
> 
> also windwaker as ****



Wind Waker HD graphics + giant overworld.

Living for it.


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 14, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Do you have a source?
> 
> Remember that it IS just a demo for a game coming out in 2017.



Weird, I thought Aonuma said it, but I can't seem to find that. Maybe I heard wrong. 

I'm not really sure what to think of this game, though. I'm excited to see what they could do with this, but at the same time, I'm a little disappointed it's not really a traditional Zelda game.


----------



## Cress (Jun 14, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Welcome to Animal Crossing the game LITERALLY KNOWN FOR THAT.


Animal Crossing doesn't have a story. Zelda does. Needing to change the clock to progress in the game does suck. Changing the clock because you want to try and get a certain beetle on the island is your own choice if you want to.


> excuse me but what are those in the upper right hand corner
> 
> LOOKS LIKE HEARTS TO ME.


I think they were talking about collecting hearts to restore health. The only way to restore health now is to eat food.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 14, 2016)

The world actually looks so alive and everything seems so innovative, I love it. The variety of weapons looks really fun with spears and everything, however eating to restore health almost seems too easy? Everything about that pouch menu looks so neat though, especially changing clothes. 

24 hour day/night cycle is 24 minutes long (5 seconds irl = 5 minutes in game), and sneaking into enemy camps and stealing their stuff during night sounds fun, haha. 

One of the most innovative Zelda titles I've seen.

My only problem is the eating thing tbh.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2016)

Oath 
1) that's the left
2) that's not what I meant


----------



## ams (Jun 15, 2016)

It looks kind of disappointing. I miss the older Zelda games.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The 1 thing that is really keeping me from enjoying everything as much as I would is the lack of any music. Probably half of what will make me like a game or not is the music, if I like it, if it fits with the theme, etc. But NO music feels really... bland. Especially for a series like Zelda, where most of the modern games have some kind of magical instrument as a key item, and 2 of the most recent games had dynamic soundtracks. Hyrule Warriors changed music when you were in focus spirit, in a keep, on the pause menu, or a combination of those. Triforce Heroes' music changed depending on how big the totem was and where you were on the totem. And don't forget that *this series also has an orchestra traveling across the world playing music from this series. They've been doing this for over 4 years and they still have more shows planned this year and even into next year.* The only time there was any music was when Link first stepped out of the cave and when he's battling enemies.
> 
> Add some music pls


Their excuse was something like "we can't pinpoint where the player is in the world so there's minimal music".

Never mind the fact that on Wind Waker's pretty large overworld, towns and specific island areas had their own music. Why is something that was possible on the GameCube not possible on the Wii U/NX?


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Do you have a source?


I don't have any specific clips but during the stream it was said multiple times that instead of strong music they decided to go with ambient sounds with a focus on nature sounds due to the fact that they felt like they couldn't make dramatic scripted moments in an entirely open world game. 
It's a bit disappointing but it doesn't mean that there wont be any nice music. I remember one part in the stream where I went ''oh this area has decent music'', was some ice area iirc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvTVIjmTBv4
Here's one of the songs. It's pretty ambient, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2016)

In regards to there being no over world theme, I actually really like how they handled the ambient music. The little flourishes of music + the sudden drama of events like awakening a guardian bringing on a new track work really well imo.

Also whoever complained about waiting for certain times of day, they showed in the stream you can sit at a fire and skip to/wait for a specific part of the day (morning/midday/evening/night).


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 15, 2016)

Regarrding the posts I read here about music, remember what they showed us at E3 is *less than 2% of the entire game*! Maybe there isn't much music in the plateau, but I have no doubt there'll be plenty of music elsewhere, for example during story scenes or big moments.


----------



## korumi (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm honestly so happy they made a game that isn't so.. forced story-wise? Don't get me wrong, that's definitely one of the key things about LoZ, but the moments in Twilight Princess where you could explore freely were so captivating. I'm so excited that they took a different approach to this all.

That being said, I don't own a Wii U. Hadn't considered buying one until just now TBH


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2016)

korumi said:


> I'm honestly so happy they made a game that isn't so.. forced story-wise? Don't get me wrong, that's definitely one of the key things about LoZ, but the moments in Twilight Princess where you could explore freely were so captivating. I'm so excited that they took a different approach to this all.
> 
> That being said, I don't own a Wii U. Hadn't considered buying one until just now TBH



Honestly wait for NC

The funny thing is all the people complaining now are gon a love the game on release

- - - Post Merge - - -



shiida said:


> Oath
> 1) that's the left
> 2) that's not what I meant



Pro tip: be more specific


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 15, 2016)

I wonder if there will be a crafting system, a la Minecraft/Rust.

For example, if you have a rock and some wood, ypu might be able to make a makeshift club that wouldn't last long.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Honestly wait for NC
> 
> The funny thing is all the people complaining now are gon a love the game on release
> 
> ...



Pro tip: DEDUCTION SKILLS


----------



## Timexturner (Jun 15, 2016)

I love this idea! It really does make me wonder what they'll do for the next LOZ game. Now I want BOTW stuff for my acnl town!  :'(


----------



## korumi (Jun 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Honestly wait for NC


true, the wii u is still pretty expensive so I hope the price drops when that comes out.


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 15, 2016)

This game looks pretty great. I don't get why people are saying this is such a radical departure from previous Zelda games. For one, we've barely seen any of the game yet through the trailer and gameplay. And it's not like this is the first time Zelda has been so open world based. The original Legend of Zelda game....pretty open world and there was no order for dungeons. And Wind Waker...heck when I played that I spend the majority of my time exploring and not following the story line. So it seems to me that Zelda was open world before Skyrim and the like even existed. Yet so many people are calling it a copy of Skyrim. Are there changes? Yes. But it still looks like Zelda to me, and I honestly welcome a bit of change. It's a breath of fresh air to me.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 15, 2016)

I love the game, the graphics are amazing especially how link has to eat, but one disappointment is how you can defeat the final boss when you get the game so there will be lots of spoilers


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I love the game, the graphics are amazing especially how link has to eat, but one disappointment is how you can defeat the final boss when you get the game so there will be lots of spoilers



There would be spoilers no matter what; you're just trying to find something to be disappointed about


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> There would be spoilers no matter what; you're just trying to find something to be disappointed about


I'm not trying to find anything wrong with it, but there will be spoilers on DAY 1, as I'm sure very few would get to the final boss without that feature


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 16, 2016)

has there been any indication of whether there will be loading screens in the overworld between zones? It's yuuuge


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> has there been any indication of whether there will be loading screens in the overworld between zones? It's yuuuge



Holy **** you're alive


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not trying to find anything wrong with it, but there will be spoilers on DAY 1, as I'm sure very few would get to the final boss without that feature



But you'll also miss out on the entire story so there's nothing to be spoiled about. The final boss will probably be Ganon since he's mentioned so much in the game already. Even if it isn't, Anouma said that you could REACH the final boss, not BEAT it. So they could have a multistage final boss, with the first being... let's go with Puppet Zelda. She isn't the final boss, but you would need a specific item to beat her, and therefore get to the actual final boss.

And as long as hamayama is alive the game will be beat on day 1 or 2 regardless lol


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2016)

Idk about u guys but I'm beating it on the same day it's released


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 17, 2016)

wow, just watched a trailer of this thing. sign me up for the hype train!

feels like forever since i've been this exited for a zelda game.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2016)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/Over-1...ith-Soft-are-Working-on-The-Legend-of-Zelda-B

This is really good news. Experienced open world people 

http://www.gamnesia.com/articles/he...wild-may-feature-a-time-travel-mechanic-not-u

yoooooooooooooooo

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/aonuma...link-to-appear-gender-neutral-in-zelda-breath

Huh, surprising.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks like it's time for my daily viewing of the trailer!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2016)

Just bought Wolf Link amiibo *dammit*


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/rupees...tems-in-the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wil

Skyrim.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 20, 2016)

I wonder if Monolith will throw in a few Xenoblade references (like a blond NPC sword wielder)


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

the nx version of botw will most likely be graphically superior to the wii u version, correct? 

if so that's kinda disappointing because I'm not planning on buying the NX day one, however I really want to play botw at its finest.......


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 20, 2016)

One thing that makes me sad is that since the game is SO nonlinear, the story probably won't progress that much. It will probably have half of the story in the beginning, than the rest after the final boss.
I love nonlinear gaming, but I am a little sad that the Zelda stories that I love will be simplified a bit.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 22, 2016)

The trailer makes me think of Assassin's Creed III with the hunting and climbing up stuff. I want to get this game just to wander around and ignore the plot. 

And I don't know if this is because of this game or not, but here is a cool LoZ amiibo stand and I kind of want to preorder it just because you can.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4-93c8-43ff-8639-e7979e7d1787&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------

